# Best place to buy hunting clothes for a girl?



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm pretty excited to go turkey hunting this year. I have a new gf and she wants to go. We need to buy her some camo though and all i really have near me is gander mountain and they just dont have anything that will fit her the thing is that shes really small. shes like 4'11'. am i going to have to make a trip to Cabelas?


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

or Bass Pro..but for Turkey hunting you might be able to find something at Walmart or Kmart...give gander Mt a shot too....


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I went through this trying to find upland gear for my wife last fall. She's 5'3", 100lbs after a good meal.

After shopping around, I found that there's really not much out there. There are a few "designer label" women's hunting clothing manufacturers, but plan to pay at least twice what you would for men's clothing.

I think your best bet is to buy boys clothes and either live with it, or have it custom tailored.

KW


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

Try SHE safari. Their stuff is pricey, but they have some closeouts items that have better prices:

http://www.shesafari.com/


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> casscityalum said:
> 
> 
> > or Bass Pro..but for Turkey hunting you might be able to find something at Walmart or Kmart...give gander Mt a shot too....


I figured you'd know!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

She safari is very nice. Mossy Oak just came out with new womans break up shirt and pants. They are "cute" with a pink MO logo and such. The ol mossy oak womans pants had the hips made for J-Lo:lol: But the new ones are for smaller woman and come in X-Small. My girlfriend is a turkey whackin pyscho and she choose these over the she stuff. http://store.mossyoak.com/detail.aspx?ID=2177


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Victory Secret or Fredericks of Hollywood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hahah nice Buckshot... how did I know a comment like that was coming along. Good suggestion but they do not seem to carry much in camo!!

I am 5'10" and _____lbs, well, a bit on the smaller side... and I just bought a boys XL set at Gander. Got a smoking deal on it because it was in the clearance. I also snagged up a fleece type material jacket as well at the Columbia store at Birch Run. 

The thing I found with the Mossy Oak/She Safari/ and other women's lines were that they decided to mark up the prices about 15% so expect that. 

I guess overall, she just needs to try some different things on and decide what will be the best for her andwhat is most comfortable! Good luck!!


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Camo???? I was thinking* Leather* or *Lace!!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's the line:

___________________________________________________


Here's Buckshot


----------



## loonatic31 (Nov 12, 2008)

well if your anywhere near Clare Id make it a day of it and hit the casino while your there!!!!1
http://www.jayssportinggoods.com/


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wouldn't hurt to give the columbia outlet in Birch Run a call. They have a small selection of camo there and it is real cheap (for columbia) might be worth a try. My wife wears some of my dads old stuff that he doesn't use anymore, little bit big but it works, remember that the fairer sex usually gets cold easier so a little big will allow for some layering.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

All that I have to say is good luck in your search. My wife is the exact same size, we have been to most places in Michigan Bass Pro, Cabela's, Gander Mt., Jays. I will have to say Cabela's is the worst and Gander Mt. is probably your best. Eventhough we did find a nice pair of Browning Gortex insult. bibs in the Cabela's bargin cave.


----------



## MLH (Dec 19, 2008)

Try Prois - made by women for women ...

http://www.proishunting.com/

... and, of course, priced for women.


----------



## duckboy123 (Jul 3, 2005)

Cabelas has a womens only catalog, just request it on line, or ask for it in the stores.

Go online for Wrangler jeans, they come in Women's camo, do a search, they fit great actually. And a great hooded camo sweatshirt and nice pair of boots.

GL

duckboys wife


----------



## Jackson Bowner (Mar 13, 2008)

I would probably look for a men's small coverall and cut the legs down. It will probably be real baggy and look goofy, but I doubt that the turkeys will care. And a light weight coverall isn't going to break the bank either.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

MLH said:


> Try Prois - made by women for women ...
> 
> http://www.proishunting.com/
> 
> ... and, of course, priced for women.


$18 for a white t-shirt...


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

k9wernet said:


> Here's the line:
> ___________________________________________________
> 
> Here's Buckshot


 
Yea, but you line is a bit too long lol... unless I am supposed to spell it out.... either way, that info is for only me to know!! 




dlbaldwin01 said:


> ...remember that the fairer sex usually gets cold easier so a little big will allow for some layering.


Couldn't agree more!! I had 3 layers on under my camo yesterday during my boar hunt and I stayed warm until my feet and hands got cold!!


----------

